# [BDL] The 10 best centers of the last decade



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *8. Yao Ming*
> 
> He hasn't played more than 57 games since 2004-05, but Yao has shown flashes of being an all-world center when he's healthy.
> 
> ...


Full list


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, I dont know... Putting Big Z over Yao? Do we really have to start that argument again...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Big Z over Yao!:wtf:
Yao should be #3.
Duncan is PF not C.:smackalot:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I agree with Yao being low.

I would say

1. Duncan
2. Shaq
3. Howard
4. Wallace
5. Amare
6. Yao


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if they're listing duncan at center, then yao has to be #3. if duncan was listed at pf, yao would move to #2.

i mean, yes yao has dealt with injuries but he's still played a full season's worth of games more than dwight howard this decade and been the better player for the majority of that time as well. after this season, the argument certainly could(and likely will) swing in dwight's favor with yao missing the whole year. but for now yao has to have the edge.

ben wallace and amare are the only other guys who could even be considered over yao. wallace had too big of a hole in the offensive end of his game(while yao is a very good defender) for me to really consider moving him there. amare is more of a pf and has missed even more time than yao while also being more inconsistent with his play. if we're talking peak value, amare is good enough offensively to make up for the defensive end, but talking about the whole decade, yao still comes out on top.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

If we're talking peak value, Yao is still better than Amare. Was it '06 that Yao was 27/12 until he broke his leg?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow that is just....just terrible. 

Such a terrible terrible list.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

That list is crap. At least 3 of the people in that list are PFs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> If we're talking peak value, Yao is still better than Amare. Was it '06 that Yao was 27/12 until he broke his leg?


It's tough to judge, as Yao was better defensively, while Amare is better offensive. Amare has 4 20+ PPG seasons that were on 61+ TS%.

He led the league in TS% while scoring 25 points a game. 

Amare's offense in his last 4 significant seasons has been amazing.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Amare's pure scoring numbers are better. However, he has played on much faster-paced teams, and has benefitted from playing with Steve Nash. He also draws fewer double teams and is worse at creating his own shot. 

His best PER is only slightly higher than Yao's best, however he is a far inferior defender. Yao has had six straight seasons of 22+ PER, while Amare has only had three such seasons in his entire career. Yao is the better rebounder, both from an individual and team perspective. Yao is also a far better passer.


----------

